# Hair Salon



## AMPED (Jan 12, 2010)

I am bidding a hair salon add on and I am not sure how to figure the additional cut stations.

I know code recommends 180 va per device but I know there will be more demand at each station(each station contains a quad). To figure the max @ 1960 VA will require a service upgrade and possable upgrading the current equipment.

There is currently a 200 amp service in place
The 40 space panel is maxed out with 20 amp ciruites for the lighiting, cut, wash & dry stations in place. The business has 1 dryer.

Below is estimated electrical components after buildout

approx 1540 square foot
16 - cut stations
4 - 120 v 20 amp dry stations
approx 10 - general outlets


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

What did you come up with?


----------



## Amish Electrician (Jan 2, 2010)

Have you looked at existing salons, or spoken with their owners?

From a design standpoint ....

Each station needs to be served by *two* separate circuits. Yes, you can get away with having each circuit feed two stations .... the issue arises when the stylist has the blow dryer and curling iron on at the same time. You might even consider using different colored receptacles for each circuit, so they know what's connected.

If they're doing nails, they need an exhaust fan at the station.

Each station should be lit with a combination of area 'daylight' fluorescent lighting (indirect is better than direct) AND aimable, dimmable track lighting. When setting the track lighting, try to remember where the stylist will be in relation to the customer.


----------

